# Bay Bike Trail



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Bay Bike trail is accessible from the dunes?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Wes,

I did a search and found this map...Back Bay Loop


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just did a further Google search and I found the actual Back Bay Loop Map with entry points. It looks like the dunes is smack dab in the middle of it







Clicky Here


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I just did a further Google search and I found the actual Back Bay Loop Map with entry points. It looks like the dunes is smack dab in the middle of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
Your just wonderful. I will be there with my Trike !!!!


----------

